

I use brainfuck to cheer up Chinese Taipei team for WBC - littleq0903

+++++ +++++
[
  &#62; +++++ ++
  &#62; +++
  &#62; +++++ +++
  &#60;&#60;&#60; -
]<p>&#62; --- .
&#62;&#62; ++++ .
&#60; ++ .
&#62; +++ .
&#60;&#60; ++++++ .
+++++ .
&#62; + .<p>One of my friend challenge me to write brainfuck to cheer for the game which is going now.<p>this is my first time to write brainfuck, it just take me 5 minutes to learn!<p>and the game is still in the progress, come on, go, go Taiwan, go go Chinese Taipei.
======
grace150506
+++++ +++++ [ > +++++ ++ > +++ > +++++ +++ <<< \- ] > \--- . >> ++++ . < ++ .
> +++ . << ++++++ . +++++ . > \+ .

------
sp332
You can run the programs in your browser here:
<http://www.iwriteiam.nl/Ha_bf_online.html>

